

Amazing zoomable photo of Obama inauguration - hamgav
http://gigapan.org/viewGigapanFullscreen.php?auth=033ef14483ee899496648c2b4b06233c 

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=450432>

